# Brakes always on/dragging, can pull up brake with foot to fix



## tatkins85 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2003 vw jetta tdi ca emission car.

Since I have owned the car I have noticed the brakes seem to stay on while driving. when I get back from a long drive I can get out and smell the brakes over heating and can notice the drag while driving.

I have noticed I can put my foot under the brake pedal and pull up and it will relieve the brake system. It stays relieved until I apply any brakes. once I use the brake I would have to put my foot under the pedal and lift up again.

I fully tested this by stopping at a red light on a up hill slope, my car with hold it self. If I reach under and pull up on the brake and release it will start to coast backwards like it should.

It will stay unlocked until I have to use the brake again then it wont release the brake all the way till I pull up on the pedal.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tatkins85 (Mar 12, 2013)

after looking at the brake pedal closely, I can see that the relaxed brake pedal is not all the way up and it its not pushing on the brake light switch all the way. seems like I can pull it up and it kinda pops up another 1/4".

after removing the brake light switch the brake pedal did pull all the way up on its own and after installing the new one it has a little play in it again.

If I pull it up and can watch it slowly sag back down 1/4" then relaxes in the spot it looks like it wants to be in. 

also,
when pumping the brakes and building up pressure, the brake pad has enough pressure to push the brake all the way to the fully stop position.

If I let it sit there without building any pressure it looses its pressure and the pedal becomes a little relaxed and drops down 1/4 to 1/2"


----------



## tatkins85 (Mar 12, 2013)

IS it supposed to do this? or is something wrong? Could I have installed the brake light switch wrong again or does this sound like another problem?


----------



## tatkins85 (Mar 12, 2013)

anybody got any ideas on whats wrong?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

You could try posting in the MK4 section since it's a little busier. But have you tried bleeding the brakes yet? Could be as simple as air in the lines, a fluid leak, or maybe too much moisture in the fluid causing problems.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Sounds like the piston in the master cylinder isn't retracting properly. There may be corrosion in the cylinder. A new/rebuilt MC is in order.


----------

